# Fische nur am boden



## engelchen (20. Mai 2008)

Nun hab ich so,ne schönen Fische und seh sie gar nicht mehr.
Sie sind nur noch am Boden wegen diesen blöden __ Reiher.
Selbst futter intressiert sie nicht.

Kann ich das irgendwie ändern?

LG Birgit


----------



## canis (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische nur am boden*

hallo birgit

mit so wenigen informationen können wir gar nichts anfangen. am wichtigsten ist, dass du uns mitteilst, welche arten du hast. wenn es z.b. gründlinge sind, wäre ihr verhalten nicht ungewöhnlich... 

wenn fische neu in einem teich sind, ist es übrigens normal, dass sie erstmal sher scheu sind und kaum zu sehen sind. das dürfte sich aber ändern. 

und ach ja, __ reiher sind doch nicht blöd! sie tun nur das, was die natur für sie vorgesehen hat, nämlich fischen nachstellen und fressen. blöd ist nur der, der seine fische nicht schützt... 

LG
David


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische nur am boden*



			
				engelchen schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich das irgendwie ändern?



Geb ihnen einfach Zeit.


----------



## engelchen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische nur am boden*

Hi David, ich hab Goldfische Shumbunkis und Schleierschwänze.
Meine ersten Fische die ich damals in den Teich gesetzt hab sind von Anfang an oben geblieben.
Bis der __ Reiher kam und alle außer zwei gefressen hat.
Die neuen sind gleich auf den Boden und nicht mehr aufgetaucht.

Hab jetzt ein Netz was ich abend,s rüberspanne gegen den den "lieben" Reiher.

LG Birgit


PS: Vielleicht haben die alten beiden auch die neuen gewarnt?


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische nur am boden*

Servus Birgit



> Hab jetzt ein Netz was ich abend,s rüberspanne gegen den den "lieben" __ Reiher.


Ich wußte garnicht das Reiher nachtaktiv sind, bis jetzt glaubte ich immer die kommen tagsüber  .

Aber so kannst wenigstens Katzen und andere nachtaktive Räuber vom Teich fernhalten  

Zum Reiher ein guter [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28/]Beitrag[/URL].

Nachtrag zum Thema "Aktivität":


> Die Bezeichnungen Tag- und Nachtreiher sind nicht immer treffend gewählt. Es gibt fast keine Reiherart, die ausschließlich tag- oder nachtaktiv ist. Der __ Graureiher ist überwiegend tagaktiv, jagt aber gelegentlich auch bei Nacht, ohne dass ein Unterschied in der Effizienz festgestellt werden konnte. Der Nachtreiher ist tatsächlich meistens dämmerungs- und nachtaktiv, kann aber mitunter auch am helllichten Tag jagend angetroffen werden. Mit dem afrikanischen Weißrückenreiher ist nur eine Art bekannt, die tatsächlich ausschließlich nachtaktiv zu sein scheint.
> 
> Während die Tag- und Nachtreiher in Kolonien leben, sind Tigerreiher und Dommeln Einzelgänger. Erstere brüten und ruhen zwar gesellig, gehen meist aber allein auf die Jagd. Vor allem die einzelgängerischen Rohrdommeln vermeiden es mit Bewegungslosigkeit und farblicher Tarnung gesehen zu werden; perfektioniert haben sie diese Eigenschaften durch ihre Pfahlstellung bei Bedrohung, bei der sie den Kopf und den Schnabel emporstrecken, um im Röhricht noch weniger aufzufallen; diese Stellung können sie über Stunden beibehalten.


Quelle

Nachtrag II:
Nachtreiher


----------



## engelchen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische nur am boden*

Also die Fische waren immer über Nacht weg.
Der Teich ist sehr nah an der Terasse deshalb schau ich oft rein.
Abend waren noch alle da.
Katzen bekommen doch aber keine 15cm Fische raus und auserdem müßten sie dazu ins Wasser weil ja Fische immer unten sind.

LG Birgit


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische nur am boden*



			
				engelchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt ein Netz was ich abend,s rüberspanne



...und Deine Fische jeden Abend damit in Angst und Schrecken versetzt? Da würd ich auch nicht mehr hochkommen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische nur am boden*

Ja eben, lass es einfach drauf.


----------



## Andrea1104 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische nur am boden*

Hallo Zusammen,

Auch meine Goldfische halten sich seit ein paar Tagen überwiegend in den Schilfwurzeln versteckt. Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum. Vielleicht war ja auch eine Katze am Teich.
Wenn ich sie füttere, kommen sie aber alle aus ihrem Versteck. Bisher fehlt noch kein Goldie. Ich werde mir jetzt vorsichtshalber ein Laubfangnetz besorgen.

Bei uns werden aber seit einigen Wochen die Stromkabel unterirdisch verlegt. Ca. 3m vom Teich entfernt wird gebuddelt, und der Bagger fährt zich mal an unserem Teich hin und her. Kann es sein, dass die Fische durch den Lärm und die Vibrationen verschreckt sind?

Viele Grüße

Andrea


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische nur am boden*

Hallo Andrea,

das dürften sie auf jeden Fall recht heftig wahrnehmen. Die haben dann im Augenblick jeden Tag zig mal ein Erdbeben.


----------



## Findling (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische nur am boden*

Hallo Andrea,

kann Christine da nur beipflichten.

Fische haben an den Körperseiten spezielle "Sensoren", die so empfindlich sind, dass sie den durch normalen Flossenschlag anderer Fische beim ruhigen Schwimmen entstehenden Druckunterschied im Wasser auch auf gewisse Distanz noch wahrnehmen können. Diese Distanz kann je nach Art bis zu einigen Metern betragen. Was glaubst du, wie die ständigen Vibrationen und dadurch bedingten Wasserbewegungen sich hierauf auswirken? Diese Sensoren melden Druckunterschiede, deren Herkunft für die Fische nicht ersichtlich ist. Das verunsichert sie und sie gehen in Deckung.

Warte ab, bis sich die Umgebung wieder beruhigt hat, dann reagieren deine Fische auch wieder ganz normal.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## canis (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische nur am boden*

Manfred,

das von dir beschriebene organ hat auch einen namen, nämlich Seitenlinienorgan! (wer sich interessiert, kann ja mal danach googeln)

LG
David


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische nur am boden*

Und da wir schon beim Klug********n sind 

Das ist ein richtiges Organ wie Leber, Nieren usw.


----------

